# Which NF's are most likely to be a "Social Justice Warrior"



## BereavedBlissfulness

I'm more of an objective person when it comes to Anti-SJW and SJW movements. Although I believe in justice, I also believe in free speech and discussion of different POV's, and any SJW movement that pushes censorship of certain words and arguments just because of the offensiveness, it's counterproductive to the achievement of at least, solidarity. I'm a type 4w5 xNFP.


----------



## Fenty

sirhiro said:


> Sarcasm? I honestly can't tell lol


I'm being dead serious, Fe users just agree with the Fi user so they shut up, but deep down they really don't care about social justice warrior rubbish. Fe is about creating positive environments and self expression so censoring oneself is a barrier to all Fe users.


----------



## BigCat

I can believe Fi doms starting a lot of SJW movements, but I can see Te joining in if the ideology really gets around - see MTV.


----------



## sirhiro

Danali said:


> I'm being dead serious, Fe users just agree with the Fi user so they shut up, but deep down they really don't care about social justice warrior rubbish. Fe is about creating positive environments and self expression so censoring oneself is a barrier to all Fe users.


ok, I see what you're saying, but I don't think it should be considered absolute. 
Fi users can put their values aside for harmony as well. 
And I can pretty much guarantee there are SJWs who are also Fe users.


----------



## strawberryLola

Isn't it mostly an NF thing.. _to care?_

Rebel. Stand up for one's own beliefs? That's the avatar/logo/life blood connection for an idealist!


----------



## deviants

ShadowsRunner said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Obviously it seems NF's in general are usually the one's to fight against perceived injustices and *champion** for causes* and I was wondering if any one of them in particular takes the cake for those things.


ENFP Personality (“*The Campaigner*”) | 16Personalities
Keirsey Temperament Website -* Portrait of the Idealist Champion* (ENFP)
ENFP - (*THE CHAMPION*) | TRUITY.COM

* *














I think you answered your own question...


----------



## AshOrLey

With infps it can go both ways. I'm an infp and SJWism is in direct opposition to my values, so I've always felt vehemently against it. They bring out my robot mode. I hate the confusion and selfish aspect of it. People, especially my gen, are self-centered and crave attention. But they are also amazingly focused on wanting others to like them. Their reputations...sugarcoating. The like. This spawns dangerous problems like free speech zones. 

For e.g. this one video I watched where a man was interviewing college students. He asked them whether they'd believe him if he told them he was actually a little boy. And the answers were ridiculous. They revolved around, "You can be whatever you want/I don't care." 

So the entire aura of the movement actually disgusts me and reeks of selfishness.


----------



## umop 3pisdn

Danali said:


> I'm being dead serious, Fe users just agree with the Fi user so they shut up, but deep down they really don't care about social justice warrior rubbish. Fe is about creating positive environments and self expression so censoring oneself is a barrier to all Fe users.


I think Fe types would be pretty inclined to shout down bigots or fascists, though. I know that I don't really have anything against neo-nazis getting punched. I mean fascists want to erode the principles of democracy, so saying we should be nice to them is kind of like saying we should be nice to the marauders waiting outside our city walls. If someone wants to undermine the principles of civil society, they don't then get to invoke them once it suits them to do so. Some people (apologists) seem to have a hard time grasping that point, and to them that would probably be enough to mark me an "SJW". 

I think Fe just isn't that inclined to particularly interested or nuanced social philosophy, more likely we just see people being brazenly dishonest assholes and then treat them like the pests they are. At least that's how I see it.

Granted I think my enneagram type is 5, so if there was an INFJ that was interested in this stuff (like a Theodor Adorno or something), it definitely wouldn't be me.


----------



## BlueWings

Maybe the extraverts since they're more likely to be quick to speak up? I know I at least stay back to reflect on issues more than advocate.


----------



## floatingpoint

As an INFP, Fi definitely leads me to be really passionate about ensuring that every single person has a fair shot. I could live in a society full of people who disagreed with me, and I feel that I would still stay rooted in my core beliefs about justice, equity, and the foundations of a fair society. So yeah, I admit that I can be a social justice warrior.

While I do think that other people have the political right to say whatever they'd like, I don't think that means they're morally justified in saying and acting in ways that hurt others. So while I'd never try to use political force to censure someone, I would break off social contact with them and call them out on their bullshit. I think words have a lot of power and we've got to be careful as a culture which ones we normalize.


----------



## Hiraeth

INFPs, from my experience.


----------



## KateMarie999

All the NFs I know find SJWs annoying and ridiculous. But I might just have really intelligent friends.


----------



## umop 3pisdn

KateMarie999 said:


> All the NFs I know find SJWs annoying and ridiculous. *But I might just have really intelligent friends.*


I don't know about that. If they were that smart they'd know that 'SJW', like 'hipster', means virtually nothing at this point. In most cases it's just relative, like anyone that put any kind of stock in egalitarian values would probably be called an 'SJW' by some low-key bigot. Not that there aren't some tumblr babies out there, but just as often it's a transparent way to try to tear down people who actually care about something.


----------



## inaradutu

INFPs with weak Te


----------



## heymoon

xNFP,, perhaps


----------



## Tkae

It bothers me that this thread is conflating support for social justice with being a social justice warrior.

Those are two totally different things. How did we get to a point where we confuse them?


----------



## Meliodas

INFP - by a country mile.

Something I have found again and again with SJWs is that they internalise values to the point where said values are an integral part of their identity. If you cross the SJW's values, she (and it's usually a she) will take it as a personal insult. This is _very_ much a Fi trait, and it is particularly a problem for INFPs as they are most detached Fi users from the outside world. By contrast Fe types derive their value system externally - as such, Fe morality tends to be quite pragmatic and adaptable, and as has already been mentioned, Fe users are more concerned with treating people kindly than treating them equally.

INFPs are not just unusually prone to SJWism. You can often find them in evangelical religious movements, too. Whether they go left-wing crazy or right-wing crazy is just a matter of environment.

Kudos to the guys who've brought up the Enneagram though. High value of the SO instinct and Enneagrams 9 and 1 certainly predispose to you being a SJW, regardless of MBTI type.


----------



## Syvelocin

KateMarie999 said:


> All the NFs I know find SJWs annoying and ridiculous. But I might just have really intelligent friends.


The issue is we get exposed to more problematic SJWs more than the good ones. Real social justice is something I find very noble, but as a Tumblr-user I find a lot of the SJWs there to be cancer-inducing. It's when social justice is misguided, or they're going about it incorrectly.

I would say ENFJ and INFJ more so. I do get the idea behind Fi as more of the social justice function, but I feel like Ni might compliment it better. As an ENFP I see all the injustices in the world and I find it unfortunate, but it's more overwhelming than motivating for me. I'd rather make the world a better place on a smaller scale, being a good friend and human being.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

ENFJs, based on being extraverted (so more likely to make their position known to others) and, being Js, more likely to be opinionated and have a view of what's "right". Just my intuition


----------



## attic

I don't know, it feels like different types might become so for different reasons, and also depending on what is meant with swj. 

Infps can have very strong feelings about their core values, and will have so even though it doesn't fit with the environment they are in. This might make them seem more swj-ish I guess, speaking up about something that is unpopular in the group they are in, but would be norm somewhere else possibly. The general impression I have gotten in the infp forum here is not that many are very pushy with their opinions, but they will likely not pretend to think something they don't if a thread ask about their opinion. Personally I think building opinion is important in a society, for it to progress, but not to do so manipulatively, and I am not against spreading ones views, even if sometimes a bit annoying(if it is an unpopular view people will be annoyed, however polite you are being about it).

About Fe, consider a person who is in a social circle where nearly everone they know share similar opinions, where they get positive feedback for being outspoken about stuff, wouldn't that person be just as likely to press opinions on someone from their "out-group" as a Fi-dom with the same opinion?

(I don't like the term SWJ, feel like I need to say that(I think this might be example of Fi, not being able to keep it in, it sort of causes discomfort in my stomack if I do so), it can so easily be put as a lable on who ever expresses opinions that are unpopular, or generally, in accordance with their values work to change something they find bad.)


----------



## OrangeAppled

@*charlie.elliot*
I think that’s a great breakdown on how both immature Fi and Fe mentalities can manifest in an SJW mindset. I hate to take the copput and say “not type related”, but there are some notable trends, and it’s at least interesting to consider how and why certain types may be drawn to this. 

I do see how SJW concepts are, well, conceptual and may appeal more to N mentality. Obviously “causes” have connection to a Feeling, although I don’t think you must be a feeling type to have a cause. I feel like extroverts are more interested in affecting the external world, so I could see an argument for ExFx types. But introverts can be stubborn to outside influence....sooo....

So I don’t think all SJWs are NFs. But I think it’s an “NF gone bad” style, so no matter a person’s type, their SJW attitude may make them seem like an immature NF. It reeks of inferior ST mentality, being black and white and being cuttingly critical, as if they are the only rational people. The NF gifts are lost: seeing and understanding different perspectives, diplomatic approaches, appealing to the concerns of your audience, respecting differing values in individuals, etc. SJWs often think they do this, but they frequently are hypocrites. So the typical SJW ego may look like an NF ego, but one caught in the grip of their inferior character. 

I like your enneagram breakdown too, except I see a LOT of head types in the mix also. Head types often like to create ideological frameworks for reality and can be pretty intense about supporting these. It’s interesting when it’s a 7, as they are noted for being upbeat and avoiding heavy stuff. But I see may 7s become like bullies over their ideas of right/wrong. I think it’s disintegration to 1, plus their reactive wings. They often frame the other person as being difficult, unreasonable, etc, and that they are just some positive bearer of light to make everyone happy and accepting of one another.


----------



## OrangeAppled

umop 3pisdn said:


> I feel like INFPs are usually better at/more interested in social philosophy than I am. I don't know if it's like Ni pseudo-mysticism stuff but I'm just more likely to obsess over religion or soteriology or something and find fighting for social values like freedom, etc, a little too worldly and people-facing for my comfort level, though I definitely think it's noble, and I'm glad some people are ardent advocates for those things.


I strongly relate to this...and I’m INFP.

There is something too worldly about it all. I’m also more interested in spiritual and metaphysical and psychological stuff.
Politics fails to capture my attention and I find it, er, a bit arrogant to feel one can or should change the world with their ideas. 
How do they know their view is correct or best? Isn’t that exactly what their opponents feel?
On the other hand, I can feel like I’m in a bubble, not caring enough to participate. I do see a nobility in it, when handled graciously. 

Ive always related to the “healer” label for INFPs. I seem to stop at understanding or helping others understand their personal situation and emotions. If I ever enter such discussions, I feel like I’m trying to understand the mentalities behind the expressions - what led them to their viewpoint, what is the common theme in poeple with these ideas, etc. 

ENFJs are often called teachers and ENFPs champions - I feel there is more inclination for them to take real world action, for better or worse.


----------

